# I think it's broken



## Swipht (Apr 9, 2009)

Well I think my female ghost mantis broke her back during shipping... There is a funny lump on her back that isn't on the males... She is laying over and not really moving. Is she shedding or is she dying? *cry*


----------



## revmdn (Apr 9, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. A pic may help identify the issue.


----------



## Swipht (Apr 9, 2009)

If they're a bit blurry I appologize. My web cam isn't all that great. I don't think it's going to live though... Looks really bad. It wasn't this bad yesterday which was weird. It was moving around and climbing and hunting crickets. Now it wont even hang onto a stick when I try to pick it up. It moves but just barely. You can't see the bump very well in the pictures, but between the abdomen, and the head there is a rather stange lighter color bump. I think it got injured. Think I should put it in the freezer, and end the poor thing?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 10, 2009)

It looks like it fell during a molt, very unlikely its back is broken, if it was chasing crickets and climbing, then the only reasonable explanation is the molt, the freezer is probably best, but lets hear from someone else too.


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

Looks like a molting issue. Do you see a skin in there? Is it soft?


----------



## Swipht (Apr 10, 2009)

I didn't see any skin peeling at the time. Though it does feel a little velvety. I don't know if that's natural or if they have a slicker feel to them.


----------



## Rick (Apr 11, 2009)

Swipht said:


> I didn't see any skin peeling at the time. Though it does feel a little velvety. I don't know if that's natural or if they have a slicker feel to them.


I mean is there a skin in the enclosure?


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 11, 2009)

Rick said:


> I mean is there a skin in the enclosure?


Yes, is there a dried up shed skin somewhere in the enclosure that would indicate a bad molt?


----------



## Swipht (Apr 11, 2009)

There was no skin in the container.


----------



## Rick (Apr 11, 2009)

Perhaps it was about to molt and got disturbed?


----------



## lectricblueyes (Apr 18, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> It looks like it fell during a molt, very unlikely its back is broken, if it was chasing crickets and climbing, then the only reasonable explanation is the molt, the freezer is probably best, but lets hear from someone else too.


Why do you say "freezer"? Is that the more humane method of killing them or is there another purpose?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2009)

I think it is the most humane way to kill them.


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 18, 2009)

LectricBlueyes said:


> Why do you say "freezer"? Is that the more humane method of killing them?


Yes... it is the commonly accepted way to end suffering. But offering them to other mantids as live food is also a commonly accepted practice. Seems at odds... but there it is.


----------

